# My Book: Yarns From My Shepherd



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I am so excited to tell you about writing and publishing my very first book called "Yarns From My Shepherd"!!! 

A year ago my job was relocated 80 miles and my husband and I were concerned about the dangers of the longer commute. He suggested I take an early retirement and write a knitting book! At first, I thought it was a crazy idea, but once I had the vision of the book which was in my heart, I was on a mission. 

The book is hot off the press, printed just over a week ago. In the book I talk about raising sheep on my Goodshepfarm and the process of preparing, dyeing and spinning fiber. I've incuded three original knitting patterns which I designed. The book also includes numerous chapters about my faith in God and testimonies of His presence in my life. 

I dedicated an entire year to this project and I am so proud of it.

If you would like to purchase a copy of my book please send me a pm.
The price of the book is $11.95 plus $3.00 shipping/handling for a total cost of $14.95.

Best regards, 
~ Michelle ❤


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

Congratulations! ???? Accomplishments are such a wonderful feeling!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Woah.....how wonderful! You are published! Congrats to you!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Congratulations! That is quite an accomplishment. You have a very supportive husband to encourage you.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

This is a great achievement. Congratulations for having the courage to follow your dream.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Congrats and well done! This was a major task.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

I am so glad you also recognize The Good Shepherd - which is why I have this name for KP. My farm is called Shepherd's Croft and our sign out front quotes I Peter 5:2 - "Be shepherds of God's flock". I do some farm visits for local Christian schools, and have created a leaflet for the kids to take home that is s brief account of how shepherds care for sheep in the Holy Land. On the last page is a list of answers to the question "how can I be a shepherd if I don't have sheep?" We can all be shepherds if we follow the Good Shepherd.
Good job - will get my copy!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Congratulations so nice to be published. Very cool to have a hubby who believes in you.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Yes yes yes. Sending you a pm


----------



## witchzl (Mar 7, 2017)

Michelle would love a copy of your book witchzl


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

witchzl said:


> Michelle would love a copy of your book witchzl


Witchzl-
Would you please send me a private message with your email address? If you use PayPal then I can send a payment request.
Thank you so much 
❤Michelle


----------

